
The Bloomberg article about SuperMicro is bogus, here's why - zebraman
https://www.reddit.com/r/security/comments/9ljcny/the_bloomberg_article_about_supermicro_is_bogus/
======
detaro
While I'm not sure what to think about the entire affair, these arguments why
it can't be seem pretty weak. It doesn't need to connect to the "BMC NIC" to
be able to use the network connection, and there's no clear argument why 2
pins should not be enough to control the BMC.

